# a few photo of my mice



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Beautiful mice! That gold one is breath-taking!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yummy silver tans; the dutch are very nice as well.


----------

